# I'm Gonna Do This!!!!!



## roxybc (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm working on it, thanks girls


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 11, 2006)

My biggest thing is the scale. I try to avoid it at all costs. I've been working out for a little over a month now and have only weighed in once. I lost like 3 pounds, but it doesn't matter. I know I'm feeling better and people tell me I'm lookin slimmer so that's what matters. The actual number doesn't matter much.
One thing you must do is be consistent. Try to set a schedule and stick to it.
Eat right and drink plenty of water and you should be good!!!

Good Luck! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2006)

Curves did it for me.  I was 170lbs after having my son and for 6 months I felt terrible and gross.  My mom joined her local Curves and encouraged me to do the same.  I laughed at her and told her it was a big joke, but I joined for a trial week.  I loved it.  I felt results right away and lost 9 lbs in my first month.  Now, let me say, I was not starving myself at all.  I just made healthy food choices and cut out most sugar (pop in my case)  I lost 9 more pounds in my second month and another 8 in my third month.  I have been a member for 3 years and all together have lost about 40 lbs.  I am 5'6 and between 130 and 135 lbs now, but I am in the best shape of my life.  If it weren't for Curves, I never would have gotten in shape.  I don't know how physically active you are, or if you like exercising (I hate it) but the 30 minute workout is short, fun and it works.  If you have a Curves near you, you can usually get a week free to try it out.  You can PM me if you want any more details, and all the best in reaching your goal.  I have been there and know how it feels


----------



## roxybc (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, I used to be super fit actually, and then I got lazy when I went to university.  I'm not really interested in Curves at all, I like going on all the different cardio machines and using the free weights.  I used to do a lot of leg exercises.  For me it's not a matter of not liking to work out, it's just getting into a routine.  I always put things off and say "I'm going to start tomorrow" but I never do.  BUT this time I am going to start on May 1st!!!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Roxy! Glad to hear the wheels a turnin' in your head! Please don't feel alone in this at all - we are all here for you! Going through weight loss is an emotional and physical rollercoaster; a ride that is easier to bear with support from your good pals here at Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depending on where you are in terms of physical fitness, Curves may or may not work for you. If you're not into it, it's totally OK - there are so many things to chose from! I am a student too and even though I am studying nutrition, exercise and athletes every day, I still get stressed and pig out during exams!!

Please keep us posted. I look forward to hearing your stories (all the good and the bad!) and pulling everyone here together to help you obtain your goal.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement girls! I've really been trying to eat better now that I'm home and in a city that is more "looks concious" than the town I go to University in.  It's hard to eat really healthy at dinner time cuz my mom is a fabulous cook!  For example last night for dinner my mom made Butter nut squash rissoto, lobster, shrimp and scallops all of which were in a garlic butter sauce, and then tonight we had a big easter dinner with ham, garlic mashed potatos, asparagus and beets in an orange butter glaze, and then chocolate mint creme brule for desert.  I also couldn't resist the cadbury mini eggs and lindt chocolate eggs that stayed put on our table throughout the day! 


Anyways, the weather is supposed to get nicer tomorrow so I'm going to try and go out for a long walk and work off all these calories!!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG reading your post made me so hungry! Your mom! Holy dinah I wouldn't last a day in your household with a chef for a mom like that!

Just a thought: maybe you can suggest your mom and you take on a challenge together? There's nothing like comraderie to help you achieve your goal! Of course, that's what we are here for, too! Maybe doing the Royal Vic Half in Oct? I dunno but just an idea to play around with


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Thanks for the encouragement girls! I've really been trying to eat better now that I'm home and in a city that is more "looks concious" than the town I go to University in.  It's hard to eat really healthy at dinner time cuz my mom is a fabulous cook!  For example last night for dinner my mom made Butter nut squash rissoto, lobster, shrimp and scallops all of which were in a garlic butter sauce, and then tonight we had a big easter dinner with ham, garlic mashed potatos, asparagus and beets in an orange butter glaze, and then chocolate mint creme brule for desert.  I also couldn't resist the cadbury mini eggs and lindt chocolate eggs that stayed put on our table throughout the day! 


Anyways, the weather is supposed to get nicer tomorrow so I'm going to try and go out for a long walk and work off all these calories!!_

 

Wow, that sounds amazing!  I am available to help eat your portion anytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And if you want a walking buddy, feel free to PM me.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Thanks for the encouragement girls! I've really been trying to eat better now that I'm home and in a city that is more "looks concious" than the town I go to University in.  It's hard to eat really healthy at dinner time cuz my mom is a fabulous cook!  For example last night for dinner my mom made Butter nut squash rissoto, lobster, shrimp and scallops all of which were in a garlic butter sauce, and then tonight we had a big easter dinner with ham, garlic mashed potatos, asparagus and beets in an orange butter glaze, and then chocolate mint creme brule for desert.  I also couldn't resist the cadbury mini eggs and lindt chocolate eggs that stayed put on our table throughout the day! 


Anyways, the weather is supposed to get nicer tomorrow so I'm going to try and go out for a long walk and work off all these calories!!_

 

Man!  That sounds good!  I feel for you.  I would have a hard time in that environment.  That delicious, delicious environment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am glad I do not live in BC, as I would be knocking at your door for scraps of food!  

Let yourself have a few good dinners as a welcome home present to yourself and don't feel bad about it.  Better to knock out the cravings.  Your mom probably just wanted to welcome you home.  That combined with Easter is a tough time to start.  

I hope you get a good workout today!  I will be sending you positive vibes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go for it!


----------



## roxybc (May 7, 2006)

I'm working on it, thanks girls


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 7, 2006)

Ahh Roxy, I'm sorry you are having a tough time right now.  Junk food has been a major weak point for me in the past and is a constant struggle, so I can absolutely empathize.  What is your situation at school?  Dorm? Apartment?  What are you kitchen facilities like?

As far as the temptation of junk food, I personally can't have any in my house.  It's just too much temptation.  I would recommend not buying any.   I know, easier said than done, but I promise it will pay off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have to make a point of shopping once per week so that I have healthy items on hand.   I never shop hungry-that's a recipe for disaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and I always have a list.  That way I am in the store with a purpose and less likely to be overwhelmed or stray into the cookie aisle.  I find that if I have good food on hand, that is what I will eat.  If I have junk food on hand, that is what I eat.  So I just eliminate the room for slipping by not buying it.  Having a stocked, healthy fridge will also make it easier for you to pack a lunch.  Plan your menus for the week, then make a shopping list.  

It sounds as if it all feels a bit much for you right now.  What you could do is start with the shopping and meal plans.  That is a good foundation.  Then take stock of what unhealthy foods you are eating, how often you eat them, when you eat them.  Also look at when you are exercising.  Then make a weekly goal for yourself.  I had to do that myself as I ramped up to the beginning of a dedicated weight loss program.  For example, one week cut out a morning mocha drink, or don't let yourself get that caramilk bar.  Or add an extra trip to the gym.  Each week you will get more foucused on eating healthy and feel the benefits.  The feelings of accomplishment will definitely fuel further improvements.  

One thing I have found in the past is that exercise makes all the difference.  I find when I am going to the gym and really working hard, I definitely feel differently about what I am eating.  I remember the sweat that it took for me to burn off 45 minutes on the elliptical and I just think , "Wow, I really don't want to waste that time and effort, so I will skip that fast food."  Plus, it does make such a difference in my energy and mood.  

You are being so hard on yourself.  Congratulate yourself on the accomplishments you made last week.  You packed your lunch and went to the gym a few times.  That is a start and something you should be proud of!  

I would also try to look at this as a gift you are giving yourself.  This is for you.  You will feel more confidence, more energy and so proud of yourself.  Try to avoid feeling pressure to look good for when your boyfriend visits.  That is adding a lot of stress.  Just do this for you and the fact that you will knock his socks off will be an added bonus.  

I know you can do this.  Just take it one day at a time.  Take a deep breath, smile and think positively about it.  It is too easy to get caught up in a endless loop of negativity, which can often lead to "comfort food".  Try to rewire your thinking to focus on the positive.  That was one of my major battles and the steps I have made to conquer that have made a big difference.  Hang in there, girl.  Now go kick some ass! 

And now, you have come to the end of my novel!


----------



## pink-xpong (May 7, 2006)

throw out ur scales!!!!

rule 1.
weigh urself once until you are happy with ur body again

rule 2. get a body fat % done at ur doctors or local gym

rule 3.....go by the mirror, dont let numbers tell u ur fat or not (let the BF% do that )


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

Don't lose motivation! 

I try on a hot too snug outfit and try it on again every few weeks... because we all know what we think doesn't look good in certain outfits... and whenever I'm where I want to be with it... I wear it out for a night on the town.. I try to celebrate without food now... I'm also a pretty good cook... I adore cooking... I love food of all varities and I use to go out to eat incessantly. I realized that every damn thing involving celebrations involved food... so I never ever ever ever ever (I cant stress this enough) treat myself to anything involving food. That's psychologically how we learn that food is comfort.  Along with not going out to eat as much... I save a lot of money. 

I hardly eat fast food because it's just not worth it... I would rather save up all that money and pent up wanting to go out to eat and go to a semi nice restaurant at the end of the week. Ahck...all you girls have inspired me to start a journal! Look for it at a Fitness Journal subforum near you!


----------



## roxybc (May 10, 2006)

I'm working on it, thanks girls


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Good luck with your convocation date! (not that I know what it is? =/) Protein hmm?? Try beans with cheese on it for snacks... or hummus and whole weat pita bread.... tofu and spinach is really good...


----------



## farra712 (Jun 5, 2006)

Roxy, I am the same way about meat.  I know I need more of it, but it is hard because I don't think about it and it is a pain to cook and store.  I have a couple of ideas for you, though.  I like to grill some boneless, skinless chicken strips with a little seasoning (I use cajun or blackened seasoning, but you could use whatever of course) and cut it up in little pieces.  You can store it in the fridge for probably a week if you had to.  I   use it on a whole wheat tortilla with shredded reduced fat cheese, lettuce, and salsa for healthy chicken tacos.  They require no cooking other than the chicken and are realllllly good.  Also, you can use the chicken in a salad, thrown in with rice and vegetables w/ a little low sodium soy sauce, or however you like for the week and it will help you get in a little more protein.  Especially on the dishes that include cheese or whole wheat items!  (La Tortilla factory makes a 80 calorie whole wheat tortilla with 8 grams of protein or more...I can't remember exactly, but it is reaaallly good for you!)  Good luck!


----------

